# Tomb of the Unknown Soldier



## JonMikal (Jun 8, 2005)

guard


----------



## cooldeal (Jun 8, 2005)

do you want war

do you want peace


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure what I think.  It certainly was not what I was expecting to see here by the title.  It's a wonderful closeup and I think it would make a nice addition to one of those recruitment posters.  The title combined with the guard turning his back to the viewer, I think sends a mixed message somewhat.  Yet I know that he is facing the tomb. 

I dunno, just my initial impression.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 8, 2005)

cooldeal said:
			
		

> do you want war
> 
> do you want peace


 
jeeze, here we go and it isn't even a protest shot.  i'm gonna stop posting soon if this keeps happening, but to answer your question cooldeal: i want peace!


----------



## MostlyDigital (Jun 8, 2005)

For real. Wuts with this guy? Its getting really annoying.

Nice shot Jon. I gotta make a trip down there to see the changing of the guard.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 8, 2005)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> I think sends a mixed message somewhat.
> I dunno, just my initial impression.


 
it was not my intention to send any message and if you see it that way, so be it. but, now that i think about the image and what it could possibly say, how bout this - here is an unknown guard watching over the tomb of an unknown soldier. i don't know...best i can come up with at the moment.


----------



## mpdc (Jun 8, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> jeeze, here we go and it isn't even a protest shot.  i'm gonna stop posting soon if this keeps happening, but to answer your question cooldeal: i want peace!


What makes the grass grow?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2005)

Many thoughts.
Some about the photo itself, some about the way this thread goes.

The photo has top notch quality. The sentinel's head is displayed against some totally undisturbing white (of what I assume was a pretty non-descript sky?), and exposure on the back of this head is perfect. My main thought about this photo is "What might his shades really look like? Will they look like Giordi LaForge's visor in Star Trek II?" (Sorry, I am the silly one round here, I'm afraid).

Now our new Chinese members have a) a completely different political education from ours, which must be accepted as a fact, and b) a limited knowledge of the English language - dear Cooldeal, dear Shan: I don't mean to say it is limiting *you*, but you still speak it a little less perfectly than the native speakers, is this right?

Now this may lead to some confusion on both sides.

It could be helped if more round here would a) learn to distinguish between the posters, since the remark *here* was uttered by Cooldeal, while the remark in the other thread (on the protesters) was uttered by Shan. Shan is a Chinese *girl *(young woman of 21) who's lived in New Zealand for the past 4 years, while I would assume (from the photo that is his avatar) that Cooldeal is a young male who still lives in China and is about to finish his university studies there in three week's time. B) the replies to our apparently foreign members should be written in understandable English. Internet abbreviations, deliberately wrong grammar, spelling -- all that has become common practise in internet conversations - should be left out. It's hard to catch the meaning of some of those things even for me, and I would call my knowledge of English "ok".

All in all, I would suggest to leave any political discussions out of any of our photo threads, and if a remark like this falls, just overlook it (and maybe try to understand where it comes from, but leave it alone).

Sorry, had to vent for once (rarely do that, anyway).

Back to the photo: it is STILL brilliant!!!


----------



## John E. (Jun 9, 2005)

Cool, first time I can ever remember seeing the back of a soldiers head. Centered works well here, does that have something to do with the discipline and focus of the soldier, good call in any case Also like the lines in the picture. Unusual and well done, very good picture

Saw a T.V.  special on these solders, very interesting show.


----------



## AIRIC (Jun 9, 2005)

Excellent capture as always. Really shows the discipline and solitude these soldiers demonstrate at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. 

This shot, like the WWII aircraft I shoot are there to remind us of our past and salute those who fought for freedom as well as remind us to still keep fighting for our freedom. We should never forget our past and use it to make a better future.

Eric


----------



## Canoncan (Jun 9, 2005)

Jon as usual nice detail in this B and W shot, You can even see the shaved hair,( not Hare LaFoto) and this shot shows me the discipline these soldiers have, they remind me of the palace guards at Buckingham Palace. Jon if you stop posting Airic and I will drive down and kidnap you and force you to take photos at our leisure.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 9, 2005)

I like this shot a lot .... I have NO political opinions .......... 

The tomb of the Unknown soldier is to remind us of the terrible consiquences of war and the way humankind finds ways in which to cause hurt on itself.

But the photo is the only thing that matters.


----------



## aprilraven (Jun 9, 2005)

dang jon.....when i first saw it, i thought, dang good shot....

i have no political feel to it at all.....i think its very touching...

getting sad, when you cant even post a non-contraversal pic without contraversy....
(please dont stop posting....give us almost silent majority the ability to enjoy your stuff .....   i love your pictures....)


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeing as how this is an artistic expression on a forum built for just that and not grounds for throwing around everyone's political views, I think this picture goes against most rules of photography but works so well.  The background is blown out but it doesn't distract from the image in any way.  Great picture Jon!!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks everyone. 

i've said this before, i see things and press the shutter...there's nothing in my mind at the time, except maybe chocolate :greenpbl:; politics is certainly the last thing on my mind. maybe people get the wrong idea from my posts since i live in such a political atmosphere....and as a result of living here, i'm sure to capture subjects that may appear controversial to some people. surely not intentional.

thanks for the views and comments.

Jon


----------



## Chiller (Jun 9, 2005)

Wierd thing.. I replied to this, and it says I replied to this, but I am missing.  Hm.... 
Anyways..I will try again .  I think this is a brilliant shot.  I love the capture and see what you see.  Very well done.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 9, 2005)

I actually really like this shot. I like the level of anonymity about it. You can't see the soldiers face and that's somehow heightened by the non-descript sky behind (in front of?) him.

As for politics, I'm having a hard time seeing how this could be construed as any kind of political statement. It's an interesting perspective on your surroundings - I think it's time to remind people that you live in DC, shots like this are probably inescapable in America's capital!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 9, 2005)

I keep coming back to this over and over .... I really do like this ........


JonMikal this is great .... PLEASE keep posting ....... you inspire many of us to be as good as you.


----------



## Goowha (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw GUARDS in your another topic.....I like so much

But here , I think this is the best portrait I ever saw....no!!! must be the best photo I ever saw in this year !


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 9, 2005)

I really like it, alot.

You know me, I have railed on people in the past here for exploiting political views, but the beauty of your posts is that you simply put the image up and let the politics go elsewhere. It is increadibly hard to avoid it where you are in the world.

I don't see a political issue here at all either. If I did I would have said something about it.

All I can say is great shot  Keep it up


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Great photo John...really spiritual...nice one...hehe dont please let other people stop you posting, your photos really do inspire me...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

mpdc said:
			
		

> What makes the grass grow?



A mixutre of nutrients in the ground and sunlight which creates a process known as Photosynthesis?
Why, what makes your grass grow?


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 9, 2005)

im not gonna stop posting, i was just caught up in a moment of frustration.  it irritates the heck out of me when people start to assume that i'm conveying a message in an image, especially when i haven't indicated such.  generally, if i have something to say, i'll say it.

thanks all for your comments.


----------



## jjrm1 (Jun 9, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> im not gonna stop posting, i was just caught up in a moment of frustration. it irritates the heck out of me when people start to assume that i'm conveying a message in an image, especially when i haven't indicated such. generally, if i have something to say, i'll say it.
> 
> thanks all for your comments.


 

DONT LISTEN to them...keep posting, more!


----------



## mpdc (Jun 9, 2005)

The concept about this photo, (as far as politics goes) is that any side could view it and use it.
The poster said do you want war or peace.
One could view this as a compliment, for wouldnt the photo work well for either stance?


----------



## mpdc (Jun 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> A mixutre of nutrients in the ground and sunlight which creates a process known as Photosynthesis?
> Why, what makes your grass grow?


You dear sir are not a marine.

BLOOD makes the grass grow.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 1, 2005)

mpdc said:
			
		

> You dear sir are not a marine.
> 
> BLOOD makes the grass grow.



I am not a marine, but I do do science, and I know that Blood does not grow grass and that any link of the two is some poor try at being poetic...


----------



## dalebe (Jul 1, 2005)

brilliant shot jonmikal! i love the sharpness of it against the white background, could'nt have been better if you had staged it, great job!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 1, 2005)

Wonderful wonderful shot JM.  I can't help but think of my son right now.  Thank you for the beautiful image!


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 1, 2005)

man, where did this come from...i think i remember this, not sure though 

thanks Cindy and dalebe...appreciate the kind remarks.


----------



## ferny (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, other than noticing it's a good shot technically, when I view it I get an overwhelming urge to sneak up to him with a black pen, draw a silly face on the back of his head and run away. So, so tempting. :crazy:


----------

